# Worcester Hiring?



## svt351 (Sep 1, 2003)

Well it looks like Worcester is hiring. What for? didn't they just bring back the police that they had layedoff? Well a buddy of mine just got the notice, and they told him why bother, because he would be layedoff within a year. Can anyone tell me what is going on with worcester?


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

An academy class for 04 looks bleak. Maybe in early 05. :? Like all things nothing is set in stone and its found out at the last minuet. Worcester has to take the guys on the lay off list and lateral transfers first. However many slots are left open go to having an academy class. The department is hoping that no more than 20 to 25 layed off people take it, because they would rather train a bunch of recruits on their own to perform the way the department wants them to. They are shooting for April to hire the 50, but it is still lingering. 
I interned for the Training Division and was told that the police officers from the layoff list would have to go through a 2 to 3 month training process to get recertified for the WPD for the fire arms, first responder, ect. So, whatever slots are left open for an academy, do the math; if things go as planned, which they almost never do. 2-3 months from April would put the lay off PO's on the street in June/July; now it takes 3-4 months to get an academy going; so from July, the latest an academy could be theoretically started would be around Janurary of 05. 
As far as I know, nothing has been mentioned by the city and I think they are still sitting on the issue. Right now they are weaseling any way to get more money to get them out of debt, because all they do is just squander money when they get it.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I do recall a previous thread that mentioned something to the tune that Worcester was looking to hire Temp. FT Officers (for 1 to 2 years)... I'm not sure of the validity of that though..


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Three Marlboro Officers from the lay off list just made the lateral move to Worcester PD.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

In today's Worcester Telegram, they made a possible announcement for an academy class, only 17 in total from the lay off list showed interest and that a class of 33 is targeted for May/June of 04. Hope this holds true. I haven't heard of being hired then let go, the department is down in numbers and more people are retiring too.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I believe we're getting 5 guys from Springfield, 2-3 from Marlboro, and a few other townies. Plus we're getting back 3 guys that left to pursue "other opportunities". IA is conducting BG's on all these fellas now. I anticipate Mar/Apr abbreviated academy to get them to WPD standards. Then whilst all that is ongoing IA will BG all newcomers. Another PO and I are going to PT&amp;DT instructor cert. somewhere round Apr so the 22 wk academy will start (my guess) late Apr or May so long as all the BG's are done.

Who told your buddy why bother and that he'd just be layed off?? We're shorthanded as it is. Even the guys coming back don't bring us back up to full strength. We're having guys made on Fri so that brings the working class down even more.

I'm not sure on numbers, I've heard from the vine anywhere between 30 to 50 total (laterals/layoffs &amp; newbies).... It would be nice to get everyone graduated before the savages start thawing out though..

Tack is right though, this is such a chickenshit city they'll either piss the funds away or lie right to our faces and say they don't have it to pork us on something else. If you want to work for Worcester be a sparky. The city loves them and gives them whatever they want. Not quite like that with us. (No I'm not a big fan of the laborers) They're hiring too....


----------



## svt351 (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

No problemo, good luck if you're on the list..


----------

